
HBO Must Get Bigger and Broader, Says Its New Overseer - jsoc815
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/08/business/media/hbo-att-merger.html
======
jsoc815
> _“We need hours a day,” Mr. Stankey said, referring to the time viewers
> spend watching HBO programs. “It’s not hours a week, and it’s not hours a
> month. We need hours a day. You are competing with devices that sit in
> people’s hands that capture their attention every 15 minutes.”

Continuing the theme, he added: “I want more hours of engagement. Why are more
hours of engagement important? Because you get more data and information about
a customer that then allows you to do things like monetize through alternate
models of advertising as well as subscriptions, which I think is very
important to play in tomorrow’s world.”_

Hmm...

